# 8K Cinema RAW Light coming to the EOS R5 confirmed by Apple?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

> A couple of weeks ago we reported about the coming firmware for the Canon EOS R5. We mentioned that Cinema RAW light was coming in that update, and it looks like Apple has confirmed it with the latest update for Final Cut Pro X.
> *From Apple*:
> This release also introduces significant performance improvements with new Metal-enabled plug-ins for RED RAW and Canon Cinema RAW Light. Transcoding 8K RED RAW video to ProRes 422 is up to two times faster on Mac Pro, and up to three times faster on MacBook Pro. And for the first time, Final Cut Pro editors can play and edit 8K Canon Cinema RAW Light.
> There is no official date for the release of the new firmware, but I would expect it sometime in the next couple of months. I wouldn’t be surprised if Canon made an official announcement prior to the...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Aug 26, 2020)

Apple is *******....


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Apple is *******....



Is that you Tim Sweeney?


----------



## cpreston (Aug 26, 2020)

Interestingly, I can't play my 5.9K Canon RAW Light from C500 II with the update. It looks like Canon still needs to release the update to their Canon RAW plugin.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

and yet another thread hijacked by "R5 overheats, crippled, unusable for video" trolls roaming CR forums unchecked...

*@Canon Rumors Guy*: please take note from a forum moderation perspective.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyway, what makes us so sure that it's for the R5, and not for a proper 8K video camera from Canon, yet to be released?


----------



## Ben Sparrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Would RAW light on the R5 be 12bit or 10bit? Isn't it RAW light 12bit by default?


----------



## Danglin52 (Aug 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> your comment is irrelevant to the topic being discussed. this thread is about updates, not overheating issues. there is a multiple threads for that.
> So.. Could you please stop turning every single thread on this forum into a video overheating drama.


If he won't chill a bit on this topic why don't we all just hit ignore visionrouge posts or is that considered bad etiquette on this forum. I just opened his profile and hit the ignore button. Don't know if this this or all threads.


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 26, 2020)

> SecureGSM said:
> You are ignoring content by this member. Show ignored content


That's great finding, thanks,
It's working well.

" The *first rule of Fight Club* is: You do not *talk about Fight Club*. The second *rule of Fight Club* is: You do not *talk about Fight Club*..."


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 26, 2020)

First I thought some Apple BS would come into the firmware of the R5. That would be a tragedy. I do not want to see and Apple or Google stuff inside a Canon Camera even if the Northrups want every future camera to run with Android.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> No it´s not! Its really relevant!!
> 
> I have the EOS R5 and from the very first moment i honestly underestimated the overheating issue. I thought I could deal with it. NO YOU CANT. It´s a pain it´s frustrating and it´s really irrelevant that Canon is thinking in add 8k raw light without fixing an issue that is tremendously negative! Camera is perfect in almost every ways, but this overheating issue kills the camera for video. Yes, you can record to Atomos wich somehow minimizes the problem, but forget the 4k120. And yes camera overheats even without you push the button. I believe you don´t have the camera because if you do have you realize how frustrating this camera is for video work!
> 
> ...



this thread related to:
the latest Apple update for Final Cut Pro X. and possibly.. only possibly may be, potentially, is indirectly seems like could be a hint at Canon R5 Cinema RAW Light firmware update coming.

where do you read this is somehow related tor R5 overheating specifically? you cannot just turn any thread with R5 mentioned in it into R5 overheating drama thread. not on this forum.

this:






8K Cinema RAW Light coming to the EOS R5 confirmed by Apple?


A couple of weeks ago we reported about the coming firmware for the Canon EOS R5. We mentioned that Cinema RAW light was coming in that update, and it looks like Apple has confirmed it with the latest update for Final Cut Pro X. From Apple: This release also introduces significant performance...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## canonnews (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> No it´s not! Its really relevant!!



It's not relevant to this thread because we don't even know if it's the R5 or for the 8K cini camera. All Apple is doing is providing support for 8K Cini RAW Light.

The overheating threads are over that way. Shoo.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 26, 2020)

cpreston said:


> Interestingly, I can't play my 5.9K Canon RAW Light from C500 II with the update. It looks like Canon still needs to release the update to their Canon RAW plugin.


oh that's pretty weird.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sounds interesting and glad it is supported in Final Cut, though I wonder why Canon don't just shove ProRes RAW into the cameras and make it even easier to work with. You can send the Nikon Z6 off for this update and then you just have the camera output easy to work with RAW footage.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 26, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> First I thought some Apple BS would come into the firmware of the R5. That would be a tragedy.





Codebunny said:


> though I wonder why Canon don't just shove ProRes RAW into the cameras


Cannot make everybody happy. Definitely *******!


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 26, 2020)

canonnews said:


> It's not relevant to this thread because we don't even know if it's the R5 or for the 8K cini camera. All Apple is doing is providing support for 8K Cini RAW Light.
> 
> The overheating threads are over that way. Shoo.


So YOU should read the post! What canonrumors refer is an upgrade for the R5! 

I have some trouble understanding this kind of "blind praise"....but I guess it´s just me. I believe when a topic refers the upcoming firmware of the EOS R5 that the overheating issue must be discussed. Unless you have no idea how painfull it is to have such an amazing camera in the hands and you just can´t work with her in video purposes. You have no idea how it is to be shooting stills and every time I look to the lcd there is a red blinking warning that makes you get nervous. So you prefer to adress the possibility of the eos R5 to have 8k raw? Fine. On topic: Ohh yeaaaahhh baby! 8k cinemaraw light! This just ads a hole new world to the camera!

Now, I visit this forum for years and of course I already discover that here either you praise Canon, or you are a troll or a hater, or someone just "shooo" on you! But hey.....I´m a troll with a large amount of money invested in this brand...I am not here to troll I am here with the hope that if we make noise, if we complain maybe Canon can adress the issues and get better! For some of you no...everything is perfect and no one can talk about nothing unless is for praising.

So, continue with the thread, speak about the 8k raw. I "shoo" out of here.

EDIT: Ohhh BTW Finalcutpro has updated last night and they have added RAW editing. Adjusting prores raw is now possible in the inspector.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> So YOU should read the post! What canonrumors refer is an upgrade for the R5!
> 
> I have some trouble understanding this kind of "blind praise"....but I guess it´s just me. I believe when a topic refers the upcoming firmware of the EOS R5 that the overheating issue must be discussed. Unless you have no idea how painfull it is to have such an amazing camera in the hands and you just can´t work with her in video purposes. You have no idea how it is to be shooting stills and every time I look to the lcd there is a red blinking warning that makes you get nervous. So you prefer to adress the possibility of the eos R5 to have 8k raw? Fine. On topic: Ohh yeaaaahhh baby! 8k cinemaraw light! This just ads a hole new world to the camera!
> 
> ...



++++ every time I look to the lcd there is a red blinking warning *that makes you get nervous* 

A.M.: That's a worry.... probably explains your anxiety.. just a friendly joke


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Cannot make everybody happy. Definitely *******!



Wee bit fed up off this ******* shitposting nonsense. Canon are not going anywhere.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> and,
> please wait 90mn for the next take to let the camera cool down.


Except most studios will not have a single body, they have multiple ones - check out Armando Ferreira stuff before he succumbed to hyperbole. 

He stated that studios have multiple Red bodies for instance, so I don’t see multiple r5s being a problem....


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> If you shoot RAW, or light RAW, it have to be for a more professional video user perspective than just a photographer point of view.
> At this time; the full video capabilities of the camera should be carefully addressed.
> If a firmware is allowing such great LightRaw option, the maximum recording time and recovery time will go together.
> ...



So by that logic, only pro’s should use raw for stills?

I shoot 8k, not raw as I’ve had issues with the CFE and still working that out. But for me I will shoot in the best quality I can at the time with what I have - be that stills or video, and I’m not a pro with either of those.


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ every time I look to the lcd there is a red blinking warning *that makes you get nervous*
> 
> A.M.: That's a worry.... probably explains your anxiety.. just a friendly joke



Taked with humour!  

Ok, let´s get this clear and On-topic. Of course it´s great, or it would be great to have cinema light raw in the EOS R5, honestly I don´t think canon will make it, I think that´s a feature to come in the new cinema line cameras. I would be well received though.

But believe me when I say this....Canon must fix the other problems (name we can´t pronounce (Also joke!!) ) before adress to new features. And it does...Even when you are shooting stills that dot blinking from the thing we can´t pronounce, it makes you nervous. My anxiety is to have a beast of a camera in the hands and can´t use it properly because of the thing we can´t pronounce!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> If you shoot RAW, or light RAW, it have to be for a more professional video user perspective than just a photographer point of view.
> At this time; the full video capabilities of the camera should be carefully addressed.
> If a firmware is allowing such great LightRaw option, the maximum recording time and recovery time will go together.
> ...




" maximum recording time limitation will block all the professional use of 8K video "

Not true at all. There are tons of professional video applications where you don't need more than 1-2 minute clips at a time.


----------



## markokoks (Aug 26, 2020)

cpreston said:


> Interestingly, I can't play my 5.9K Canon RAW Light from C500 II with the update. It looks like Canon still needs to release the update to their Canon RAW plugin.


Hi, having the same issue with C300 Mark III 4K RAW files. It says, Canon RAW is not supported and the image is black. You can see in the description below here: https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020...dated-with-significant-workflow-improvements/ that they used the Canon RAW light 2.0 prerelease version, so we need to wait for Canon to release this first (currently 1.5 is the latest). It is weird, that they did not release these together. I hope that we finally get Canon RAW adjustments as prores RAW. It does not make any sense importing RAW files to fcpx, when you cant edit WB, ISO, Exposure etc.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> So YOU should read the post! What canonrumors refer is an upgrade for the R5!
> 
> I have some trouble understanding this kind of "blind praise"....but I guess it´s just me. I believe when a topic refers the upcoming firmware of the EOS R5 that the overheating issue must be discussed. Unless you have no idea how painfull it is to have such an amazing camera in the hands and you just can´t work with her in video purposes. You have no idea how it is to be shooting stills and every time I look to the lcd there is a red blinking warning that makes you get nervous. So you prefer to adress the possibility of the eos R5 to have 8k raw? Fine. On topic: Ohh yeaaaahhh baby! 8k cinemaraw light! This just ads a hole new world to the camera!
> 
> ...



Maybe you should also air your concerns direct with Canon (yes I have already). I think the point people are making is they understand a lot of the views re video / overheat, but perhaps some threads could remain just on topic, otherwise you have to spend ages finding the relevant posts... that’s all.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

On a separate note, I would assume that Canon has provided this to a number of vendors, just somehow Apple didn’t read the memo about NDA. So would expect DaVinci, Avid and Premier to also be adding these in the imminent future.

For those with Cameras already supporting raw light, can you give any insights into ease of editing, quality, any comparisons to raw (excuse my ignorance for not knowing what options you can record in on any of the Cine line models). Appreciated.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Wee bit fed up off this ******* shitposting nonsense. Canon are not going anywhere.


Off topics, sorry, but how I love that phrase “wee bit”. It’s very polite and I always smile when I read it. Thanks!


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 26, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Maybe you should also air your concerns direct with Canon (yes I have already). I think the point people are making is they understand a lot of the views re video / overheat, but perhaps some threads could remain just on topic, otherwise you have to spend ages finding the relevant posts... that’s all.



Ok, so sorry about the off-topic. End of line here.  

Ohh I did of course. More than once.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 26, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Off topics, sorry, but how I love that phrase “wee bit”. It’s very polite and I always smile when I read it. Thanks!


Digital pee.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 26, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Sounds interesting and glad it is supported in Final Cut, though I wonder why Canon don't just shove ProRes RAW into the cameras and make it even easier to work with. You can send the Nikon Z6 off for this update and then you just have the camera output easy to work with RAW footage.



With the lawsuits between Apple and RED about ProRes RAW patents and royalties, Canon will likely stay far away from that. I think the best we can hope for like a situation like Nikon: output some form of 'RAW' over HDMI and use an Atomos to convert it to ProRes RAW.


----------



## gastypm (Aug 26, 2020)

Apple had a Canon Cinema camera that shot 8K at WWDC 2019 which hasn't been released yet, so it might be that as well


----------



## David_E (Aug 26, 2020)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> _Indeed, nobody is looking for a 'I can only do 15-min raw a day' camera for on set._


Nobody working “on set” is using a camera that was designed _primarily_ for still photography. Get a video camera.


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 26, 2020)

David_E said:


> Nobody working “on set” is using a camera that was designed _primarily_ for still photography. Get a video camera.


You do understand the subject of this thread is about 8K Rawlight for the R5 and so for video purpose only, right?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> You do understand the subject of this thread is about 8K Rawlight for the R5 and so for video purpose only, right?



You do not understand that video can be used for many things, not just movie sets or events where you need all day shooting.
Most of the commercial applications (adverts, marketing) rarely need clips longer than 5 minutes. So having all kind of high quality video features is useful even if you cannot shoot a 4 hour tennis match in 8K.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> You do understand the subject of this thread is about 8K Rawlight for the R5 and so for video purpose only, right?


actually it's CR's supposition that it's for the R5. if you actually take the 10 seconds to read what Apple wrote, they didn't mention the R5. You know, verus the 30 minutes to launch into another overheating tirade 

and btw, for the R5 to output Cini RAW light, there's got to be a .... what is it.... ? a firmware UPGRADE. that may just fix what you are bitching about.

and if it doesn't? buy a video camera. looking at your website, you certainly do know the difference.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> You do not understand that video can be used for many things, not just movie sets or events where you need all day shooting.
> Most of the commercial applications (adverts, marketing) rarely need clips longer than 5 minutes. So having all kind of high quality video features is useful even if you cannot shoot a 4 hour tennis match in 8K.


it's the random unpredictability that is the problem.


----------



## David_E (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> You do understand the subject of this thread is about 8K Rawlight for the R5 and so for video purpose only, right?


Yes. I stand by my assertion.


----------



## David_E (Aug 26, 2020)

canonnews said:


> _...random unpredictability that is the problem._


Wow! Random _and_ unpredictable! How about random, unplanned, chance, sporadic, and unforeseen unpredictability? Would that be a problem?


----------



## mariosk1gr (Aug 26, 2020)

Interesting! CRL is a very welcome addition to the R5! Matching shots with rest Cinema Series will be much easier now! I wonder if C-Log2 and C-log3 will be added to ALL-I recording options also...


----------



## Besisika (Aug 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> " maximum recording time limitation will block all the professional use of 8K video "
> 
> Not true at all. There are tons of professional video applications where you don't need more than 1-2 minute clips at a time.


Correct, a song is aproximately 4-5min. If you have 15min, that gives you 3 songs. It depends what are your task at hand, but if I am asked to record a performance of a specific choir during a festival, my choir would sing only 3 songs and the entire 15min I can have in 8K, if I have enough space. The behind the scenes, I can shoot in 4K.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

Someone posted at DPreview that they spoke to CPS France(They are having an issue with a CFexpress card) and new firmware is dropping tomorrow for the R5. Take it with a grain of salt but I am interested to know if anyone else is hearing whispers of this.


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 26, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Sounds interesting and glad it is supported in Final Cut, though I wonder why Canon don't just shove ProRes RAW into the cameras and make it even easier to work with. You can send the Nikon Z6 off for this update and then you just have the camera output easy to work with RAW footage.


You have RED to thank for that, RED is the reason why no cameras have prores raw internally.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 26, 2020)

Good to know this type of support is on its way. Good for R5 users. Good for whatever future Canon cameras have 8K Cinema Raw Light.


----------



## fingerstein (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe Canon will partnership with Apple to have some raw limitations. Like you only can edit 15 minutes of footage before the system will shutdown even if you hacked your R5 to shoot unlimited.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 26, 2020)

David_E said:


> Nobody working “on set” is using a camera that was designed _primarily_ for still photography. Get a video camera.


Not true. Not as an A cam. Definitely seen DSLRs and mirrorless cameras as B and C cams. Especially in tight spaces like inside of vehicles, etc. So getting a shot in 8K on a small mirrorless would prove beneficial even “on set.”


----------



## canonnews (Aug 26, 2020)

David_E said:


> Wow! Random _and_ unpredictable! How about random, unplanned, chance, sporadic, and unforeseen unpredictability? Would that be a problem?


damn right it would be!


----------



## melgross (Aug 26, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> You do understand the subject of this thread is about 8K Rawlight for the R5 and so for video purpose only, right?


Way back, I used to shoot Tv commercials. Yeah, back in the days of film. We used 16mm Arris, and 35mm Mitchels (heavy beast).

rarely, a commercial was 5 minutes long, for special presentations. Usually we shot for a two minute insert. But that could be over a dozen individual shots. Most being no more than 20 seconds. Then, often, because of retakes, with a minute or two between, a bunch of those. Film wasn’t long enough to shoot 30 minutes at a time, even if we would have wanted to. So we had lots of film changes during shoots. 

today, with digital, the same situation exists. nothing new there. And yes, we had backup equipment. It’s very expensive to get a shoot together, particularly if on location. Having extra equipment is cheap in comparison. I can’t imagine not having at least two digital cameras on hand at all times, very possibly three, considering how cheap even an expensive video camera, at $15,000, is when compared to the price of what we used back them.

as for the R5, it’s practically a throw away body.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 26, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Someone posted at DPreview that they spoke to CPS France(They are having an issue with a CFexpress card) and new firmware is dropping tomorrow for the R5. Take it with a grain of salt but I am interested to know if anyone else is hearing whispers of this.


Nothing from my support ticket, so clearly CPS have better insights. That would be very quick, I am surprised given all the other work / products they are launching, and the regression testing required. 

That would perhaps indicate higher concern within Canon than perhaps I for one thought they would. Unless it is just DRL and everything else is to follow...


----------



## Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

canonnews said:


> it's the random unpredictability that is the problem.


If you take 10 R5s and turn them off overnight and then subject them to exactly the same sequence (pick your sequence) of actions, I suspect they will all show overheat warnings at very much the same time. That is neither random, nor unpredictable. If all 10 cameras have different CFE cards, there may be some differences in the response time, but I have not seen a test to establish that. The "unpredictable" part comes from users actions being random and unpredictable, like whether the EVF and screen are set to 60 Hz or 120 Hz refresh (potentially a huge difference in heat generation), and whether they shot no stills, a few single frame stills, or spent the whole morning at 20 fps. The "randomness" comes from people not being able to recognize the sources of heat build-up and then not being able to do the mental math to tell them when they are going to be in trouble (that is why the camera has a warning and from what I have read, the warning is quite consistent in its prediction). Is the camera algorithm overly cautious in its cool-down time? Possibly, and that may be fixed in firmware. Are there some bugs in the overheat algorithm that make it too aggressive? Possibly, but not likely that there is any randomness in the process. Maybe Canon should add a thermometer to the top screen functions so folks can see what happens to temperature as a consequence of their actions. In analogy, you can floorboard a Cummins all day with no consequence, but try the same thing with a Porsche and you will have a crispy critter (and it won't even warn you before it blows up).


----------



## Canon-Chas (Aug 26, 2020)

New firmware tomorrow night on Facebook


----------



## dafrank (Aug 26, 2020)

Although, the site's author clearly assume that there is a direct link between the Apple announcement and the rumored R5 firmware update - something for which no direct evidence yet exists - I think that the real issue we'd like to know is, even if all of the assumptions are correct, does the addition of Cinema Raw Light video option to the R5 do anything to lengthen its recording time without overheating? That is the crux of the matter, and, of course, although some may assume it does do that, no one really does know it yet.


----------



## bgoyette (Aug 26, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> You have RED to thank for that, RED is the reason why no cameras have prores raw internally.


Not completely true. DJI’s X7 writes PRR internally. My guess, beyond that, Apple and Red, and Canon all have patents that they share Or license. Canon and Red apparently worked out their differences for the C500 II.. even the IDX III and R5 would seem to violate Red’s Raw patent. Either money was changed hands, or Red really wanted access to the RF lens protocol for Komodo.


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannon product announcements are usually Thursday? 
So perhaps we'll get a firmware announcement tomorrow, US time?


----------



## DBounce (Aug 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> " maximum recording time limitation will block all the professional use of 8K video "
> 
> Not true at all. There are tons of professional video applications where you don't need more than 1-2 minute clips at a time.


Yes, but not when you need to shut the camera off for two hours in between takes. As an R5 owner, I have to keep it real.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 26, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Someone posted at DPreview that they spoke to CPS France(They are having an issue with a CFexpress card) and new firmware is dropping tomorrow for the R5. Take it with a grain of salt but I am interested to know if anyone else is hearing whispers of this.


Just the same whisper you are hearing. Let’s hope this firmware is real... fixes the silly time limits and recovery times... adds CLog2... and gives us better compression options.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Just the same whisper you are hearing. Let’s hope this firmware is real... fixes the silly time limits and recovery times... adds CLog2... and gives us better compression options.



You seem remarkably impervious to the possibility that there's a valid engineering reason for those limits.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You seem remarkably impervious to the possibility that there's a valid engineering reason for those limits.


Well I run my R5 8/hrs daily straight in 4K HQ mode and it’s yet to overheat. So I’m thinking it’s really not a issue.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Well I run my R5 8/hrs daily straight in 4K HQ mode and it’s yet to overheat. So I’m thinking it’s really not a issue.



Yes, but isn't there a big difference between the way you run it and the way you'd have to run it if all you had was the camera? I.e., external recording? Isn't it possible, therefore, that the issue is real but is with _internal recording_?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 26, 2020)

i woudl take unlimited 4k 60 over 8K any day.


----------



## melgross (Aug 27, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> i woudl take unlimited 4k 60 over 8K any day.



Yeah, that’s what a lot of people were saying about 2k and 4k a few years ago. Don’t date yourself prematurely.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 27, 2020)

melgross said:


> Yeah, that’s what a lot of people were saying about 2k and 4k a few years ago. Don’t date yourself prematurit.


i still make a lot of money with 1080p especially with out low quality streaming sites and social media is. it might take forever for 8k to be as relevant to the masses.


----------



## melgross (Aug 27, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> i still make a lot of money with 1080p especially with out low quality streaming sites and social media is. it might take forever for 8k to be as relevant to the masses.


That’s not what it will be used for for a while. Ken Burns made the effect of where he shoots at a higher rez, and then scans around the frames, sometimes zooming to a portion. That’s a very good reason to use 8k. That’s what 4k is being used for for 2k production.

I also know people who shoot at the higher rez and then bin down to get better sharpness and s/n. This is for video as well as the well used situation with stills. I’ve done it many times myself.

with Tvs now at 4K, with nary a 2k model even at low price levels, 2k shoots have tapered off dramatically. So 4K has been normal for quite a while, even before 4K Tv became popular. It’s called archival shooting. You shoot for future formats, and final produce for current formats. It’s called purposing. An edit list will just as easily work for a final 4K edit as it did for the 2k edit.

so now we’re beginning to see shoots in 8k, edited down to 4K, with eventual release at 8k.

while I’m not a fan of the idea of 8k Tv, and for most purposes even 4K is a waste of viewing, it is what it is. People are going to want productions in the rez they bought, whether they can see it from their seating distance or not.


----------

